# building a Cabin With SIPS ( Structurally Insulated Panels)



## simondet1 (May 14, 2002)

Hi All,

Has anybody built a cabin out of sips. I am looking at building a small cabin of some sorts on our property and am looking at these aswell as conventional pole type building.

They look real easy to construct and I'm interested if this is really the case. Also how does the cost compare with std insulated pole bilding contruction.

Any infomost appreciated.

Thanks
simon


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The up front cost of building with SIPS is higher than conventional stick framing, so it must be higher than insulated pole building construction. On the other hand, the cost of heating and cooling a SIPS building is much, much less than stick built buildings. My buddy did the math and ended up building a fairly large (3000 sq ') SIPS house, but it is his primary residence. I don't know if you would ever recoup the cost difference when building a cottage.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

SIPS are a really great construction system. I'm not sure off the top of my head about the economics of a smaller place as far as payback, but it is a quick and efficient way to build. You can get them as a whole wall ready to stand up, with doors and windows already cut out. There is a learning curve, obviously, for trade people if it is their first time dealing with SIPS.

One thing to consider is that a lot of SIPS manufacturers require mechanical ventilation (typically an HRV) to be installed since the structures then to be very air-tight. No HRV will void the warranty on the panels. Often this expense is somewhat offset by a much smaller furnace.

I work with a few Habitat for Humanity chapters that are using SIP panels for their homes and they really like them. These are obviously smaller homes but combines structure and insulation all in one step, so something must work out for them.

Like ESOX said price is higher upfront, especially more than a pole building. Energy costs will be much lower, but with a small place the energy savings may take a bit longer to pay off the extra cost. If this the payback is important to you, there are people who can help you determine the energy cost difference between the two to help in the decision.

There is a business up here called Cottage In A Day, they are made entirely of SIPS. Check it out:
http://www.cottageinaday.com/

Per square foot costs for these are quite high, but they are pretty neat.


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

fishenrg said:


> ]
> 
> Per square foot costs for these are quite high, but they are pretty neat.


Ya think so:lol:


This is from their web site:yikes:

1428 SB
*$117,000* 

Square Footage
Main level: 14 x 28 (*375 sq. ft*.)


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

Coolness aside, these things require permits and inspections and eventually good ole non homestead tax. Unless you can hide it real good, I wouldn't do it. just my btdt opinion.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

S.NIEMI said:


> Coolness aside, these things require permits and inspections and eventually good ole non homestead tax. Unless you can hide it real good, I wouldn't do it. just my btdt opinion.


SIPS will pass inspection for residential construction anywhere in the state.


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

ESOX said:


> SIPS will pass inspection for residential construction anywhere in the state.


 Yes I know. Ive worked with them in a lot of different projects. Biggest job was a 7000 sq ft post and beam home in Lapeer, which most of the roof was SIP. 
I guess what I'm trying to say is It starts with a drawing...submittle of plans etc. Money money and more money. And my biggest point is that little cabin will be taxed like a castle. Not fair but true. Other than that....great Idea.


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

Changed my mind. these things are STUPID!!! Dont forget your well and septic.....plumbing and heating.....Quite a gimmick! Unless you have more money than brains. I'm a carpenter...so I am biased.....but not stupid.


----------

